
Ask HN: What should I know to start a business making websites in highschool? - anchpop
So I noticed that a lot of businesses around me didn&#x27;t have a website, or if they did it wasn&#x27;t very functional. I thought a good way to make a little money would be to make some websites for local businesses around me!<p>I&#x27;m obviously still new to this entrepreneurial stuff, and I feel a little out of my depth. I&#x27;ve been lurking on HN for a while and I thought it might be informative to ask if any of you have any suggestions?<p>For example, I&#x27;ve quickly made a landing page for our &quot;company&quot; [1] but I don&#x27;t know if it has everything we need. Thanks in advance!<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sitebyte.xyz&#x2F;
======
JSeymourATL
Here's a great podcast on client management with Chris Yoko>
[http://www.ianaltman.com/podcast/chris-yoko-digital-
marketin...](http://www.ianaltman.com/podcast/chris-yoko-digital-marketing/)

Also, as the chief sales officer -- Mike Weinberg is an excellent read >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15863998-new-sales-
simpli...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15863998-new-sales-simplified)

~~~
anchpop
Thanks, I'll check those out!

------
jebernier
I always keep the domain name and hosting on my clients name/credit card. Just
in case I retire and move to Bora Bora ;-). Gives them security that they have
full control and can switch web developers if they wish.

------
a3n
You'll probably be underpaid, but that's OK because you don't know everything
(yet). So enjoy the experience.

If I was a customer, I'd want to know that my site will keep working after you
graduate and move on.

~~~
anchpop
Good idea. I wanted to say something along the lines of "You always have full
control over your site and can switch to any other web designer" but I wasn't
exactly sure how to word it

------
jebernier
Also good to offer a site maintenance and backup package (monthly) so you can
have a recurring income, vs. one-off.

~~~
anchpop
That's a good plan, I'll do that.

